# Is a Ram 1500 Sufficient for Snow Plow?



## Adam E.

Would this be suitable in the 4x4 edition? If not what is a comparable truck that could get the job done?

Adam


----------



## erkoehler

Use the search feature.

It will work, not the best, but for residential it will be ok.


----------



## weeman97

for residental yes! a dodge ram 1500 4x4 with a 7.6ft plow is good for residentals. i plowed commerical with a 2001 dodge ram 1500 off road edition w/ and 8ft fisher MM1.


----------



## Banksy

Yup will work fine. There are more threads on half ton questions than anything else I think. A search will provide hours of reading.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I plowed with a 2001 Dodge 1500 quad cab and a Boss 7'6" Standard and had no problems. It handled the weight better than my 2004 f-250 Powerstroke did. The newer Dodge 1500's I wouldnt plow with though, but thats just my opinion.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Slap a plow on it!!!! Great truck to plow with. Just don't try to plow a shopping mall with it.


----------



## rjnjr1019

why wouldnt you plow with the newer dodge 1500? I have a 05 and am having a plow put on it. its a 4x4 quad cab with 20 inch tires


----------



## ABES

Will work just wont hold up as well as a 3/4 or larger.


----------



## jeremy85

rjnjr1019;639911 said:


> why wouldnt you plow with the newer dodge 1500? I have a 05 and am having a plow put on it. its a 4x4 quad cab with 20 inch tires


i hope you mean 20inch rims, not tires


----------



## rjnjr1019

LOL yea rims and tires


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

20" are useless in the snow(too wide). Better to have a set of 17". Plus the salt will kill the polished alum.


----------



## BAPTRUCKING

My 97 1500 Ram with upgraded springs and 7.6 meyer classic worked fine. Parking lot and all. Worked fine before I upgraded springs.


----------



## JohnnyU

rjnjr1019;639911 said:


> why wouldnt you plow with the newer dodge 1500? I have a 05 and am having a plow put on it. its a 4x4 quad cab with 20 inch tires


Because they have IFS instead of the solid axle that the previous generation used. I plowed with an IFS Chevy for 8 years, but wouldn't go back after plowing with my new CTD 2500.


----------



## snerdy

I plowed last year with an 04 1500 reg cab short bed 4.7 equipped with a 7.5 mm2 rd fisher. I cranked the torsion bars 3 turns and added timbrens and reflexx hd shocks to make sure the front was stiff enough to hold it. I had no problems. I am going with a western pro on my 08 reg cab short bed hemi with a 2.5" front lift. I have taken the 20's off and put some 17" steel wheels and mud tires for the season. If those break I have my 1989 Gmc stepside reg cab with a faithful 7.5 Diamond.


----------



## JDiepstra

DAFFMOBILEWASH;640271 said:


> 20" are useless in the snow(too wide). Better to have a set of 17". Plus the salt will kill the polished alum.


Not to be a hater but 20" is not the width. Nor or 17". You can put the same width tire on a 17" as a 20". In most cases the 20" will net you a shorter sidewall however.


----------



## kah68

I'm pretty sure Daff knows that 20" and 17" are not the tire width. What I think he is refering to is that fact that the 20" Wheel is wider than the 17" wheel, therefore requiring a wider tire and he is correct. On another note (for all Dodge 20" owners) the stock tires are P metric, not a true LT tire. Buy some 17's and good rubber in a similar diameter to keep the trucks computers happy.


----------



## JDiepstra

kah68;655559 said:


> I'm pretty sure Daff knows that 20" and 17" are not the tire width. What I think he is refering to is that fact that the 20" Wheel is wider than the 17" wheel, therefore requiring a wider tire and he is correct. On another note (for all Dodge 20" owners) the stock tires are P metric, not a true LT tire. Buy some 17's and good rubber in a similar diameter to keep the trucks computers happy.


You do not have to put a wider tire on just because it is a 20" rim. Sorry, but on a stock rim you can run 245 all the way up to a 37" tire, which is about a 335. So, he is not correct. It may come with a wider tire, but does not require it.


----------



## FeelLikeANumber

Put the plow on it and go to town. Dont worry about tire size. Let everybody else argue that one for you. Best bet is to do what I did. Take the truck for a test drive straight off the lot and drive down to your local boss/meyer/snow way dealership and talk to somebody down there. Tell them you've got the truck, explain the details of the truck (i.e. engine size, cab size, bed size) and they'll find you a plow that will fit it. Return the truck. Then, tomorrow do the same thing all over but go to a different dealership if applicable and shop around. Long story short. I just bought an 02 Ram 1500 short bed, reg cab pick up. Drove it off the lot on a saturday and took it to a place, they priced out a western 7ft 6in for me at 4,600 installed. I slept on it sunday and monday rolled around I test drove the truck again and took it to a different dealer, they priced out a Boss 7ft 6in poly, hand controller... 4,100 installed. I said "sold" and a week later had a plow on my truck with the price included in my loan so as to make one payment instead of two payments (1 truck payment, 1 plow payment). Moral of the story: If you've got the truck you want (and you'll know it when you see it), figure out the plow you want and the price you want to pay and the rest will work. I've got about 3 people I talk to on a reg. who love their western plows, my summer time employer who has 8 trucks all with Boss plows...loves them, and I've known a couple of people with snow way who swear by it, I myself used to have a Meyer before I got my new one. Get the truck and plow you like best at a price that you feel is right and start moving some snow. Every truck is going to breakdown at some point and so is every plow, but why worry about it now. Just make sure you're comfortable.


----------



## rjnjr1019

Well Said.


----------



## snow tender

lol Drop the plow and push some snow!!!!


----------



## wildbl1500

I had a '97 Ram 1500 ClubCab and it plowed great with a 7.5' Fisher RD. There was some controversy with plowing with a 1/2 ton club cab- but it worked great for me. I had the 5.9L (360) and it had 230,000 miles on it before I sold it last year.

The only issue I had was at full tilt, the plow just barely cleared a path big enough for the truck. Just get enough ballast weight in the bed. The only times I ever got stuck, she was empty...


----------



## rjnjr1019

I have 600lbs in it now but Im thinking i may want more


----------



## MaxPower1971

Got a 1994 1500 with a 7.6ft Unimount on it.Been plowing with it for 10 years.Never even been thru a tranny yet.I put a TIMBREN kit on the front to eliminate the sag.Plow commercial,residential,even some off road plowing for ice fishing up north....never gave me an issue because of the plow.


----------



## tattoofever

old post but figured i'd add my 3 cents 
i have a 1996 1500 extend cab i run 8ft diamond plow no issues i plow a big condo place (8 buildings,5 lots,tons of road ways) ,trick is just dont beat the hell out of truck i did heavy duty springs and timbren kit


----------



## MileHigh

My best buddy plows commercial lots with a crew cab 1500 ram, with a 29series snoway with wings.


----------



## harleyrider67

Been plowing with my 2004 Quad Cab since 2005. Light Comm. and Residential. Love It. Keeps up with most 2500 & 3500 diesels around here.

Run 600# of ballast in the back, plows like a tank... Works good for me. I say go for it, just don't be to rough on it and it will last for you.


----------



## shott8283

first year running my 01 1500 .. going strong so far.. took this plow of a buddys 95 ram ,, he bought the plow and truck new in 95, never had one problem untill the filler neck rotted out

the ram's would be preferable i would think.. straight front axles are much stronger then the GM and fords IFS systems.. 

i know a few guys that do the spring swap .. (remove the 1500 springs and install 2500 CTD springs) 

gives you 2" of lift in the front aswell a higher spring rate to handle the weight of the plow.


----------



## tattoofever

summit sells a kit for around 200 or so that gives you 2 inch comes with new ft springs and 1 leaf for the back worked out good for me so far


----------



## mnglocker

Here's a pic of my 94' 1/2 ton with an 8' Wester Pro-Plow. I've got about 800lbs in the back, and timbrens in the front.


----------



## mskutnik

had the 05 1500 quad cab 4.7 with 7.5 boss super duty, 17" rims with lt. tires. just cranked up the torsion bars worked great. now i have 07 qiad cab 4.7 with 20" tires & 2.5 in. lift in front, same plow, plowx better than the 05 & I plow commercial no residential. go for it


----------



## Ramon

*02 Ram,with 7.6 Boss Plow*



FeelLikeANumber;657596 said:


> Put the plow on it and go to town. Dont worry about tire size. Let everybody else argue that one for you. Best bet is to do what I did. Take the truck for a test drive straight off the lot and drive down to your local boss/meyer/snow way dealership and talk to somebody down there. Tell them you've got the truck, explain the details of the truck (i.e. engine size, cab size, bed size) and they'll find you a plow that will fit it. Return the truck. Then, tomorrow do the same thing all over but go to a different dealership if applicable and shop around. Long story short. I just bought an 02 Ram 1500 short bed, reg cab pick up. Drove it off the lot on a saturday and took it to a place, they priced out a western 7ft 6in for me at 4,600 installed. I slept on it sunday and monday rolled around I test drove the truck again and took it to a different dealer, they priced out a Boss 7ft 6in poly, hand controller... 4,100 installed. I said "sold" and a week later had a plow on my truck with the price included in my loan so as to make one payment instead of two payments (1 truck payment, 1 plow payment). Moral of the story: If you've got the truck you want (and you'll know it when you see it), figure out the plow you want and the price you want to pay and the rest will work. I've got about 3 people I talk to on a reg. who love their western plows, my summer time employer who has 8 trucks all with Boss plows...loves them, and I've known a couple of people with snow way who swear by it, I myself used to have a Meyer before I got my new one. Get the truck and plow you like best at a price that you feel is right and start moving some snow. Every truck is going to breakdown at some point and so is every plow, but why worry about it now. Just make sure you're comfortable.


Hello There I hope you see this message soon , so you can help me decide to make up my mind , I'm in the market for a new plow to do residential driveways, My truck is 02 Dodge Ram 1500 quad cab 6.3 Box heavy duty SLT model 8 cl, Gas motor
Please tell me what model plow they fitted your truck ? I will really appreciate your suggestion, Thank you for your cooperation 
Ramon, from Toronto Canada


----------



## Cromer_22

FeelLikeANumber;657596 said:


> Put the plow on it and go to town. Dont worry about tire size. Let everybody else argue that one for you. Best bet is to do what I did. Take the truck for a test drive straight off the lot and drive down to your local boss/meyer/snow way dealership and talk to somebody down there. Tell them you've got the truck, explain the details of the truck (i.e. engine size, cab size, bed size) and they'll find you a plow that will fit it. Return the truck. Then, tomorrow do the same thing all over but go to a different dealership if applicable and shop around. Long story short. I just bought an 02 Ram 1500 short bed, reg cab pick up. Drove it off the lot on a saturday and took it to a place, they priced out a western 7ft 6in for me at 4,600 installed. I slept on it sunday and monday rolled around I test drove the truck again and took it to a different dealer, they priced out a Boss 7ft 6in poly, hand controller... 4,100 installed. I said "sold" and a week later had a plow on my truck with the price included in my loan so as to make one payment instead of two payments (1 truck payment, 1 plow payment). Moral of the story: If you've got the truck you want (and you'll know it when you see it), figure out the plow you want and the price you want to pay and the rest will work. I've got about 3 people I talk to on a reg. who love their western plows, my summer time employer who has 8 trucks all with Boss plows...loves them, and I've known a couple of people with snow way who swear by it, I myself used to have a Meyer before I got my new one. Get the truck and plow you like best at a price that you feel is right and start moving some snow. Every truck is going to breakdown at some point and so is every plow, but why worry about it now. Just make sure you're comfortable.


Right on you preach it brother! LMAO


----------



## NBI Lawn

Truck will be fine for light plowing. Just expect to do ball joints and front end parts a little more regularly than in a 3/4 or 1 ton. To be honest I dont understand the real issue with the whole half ton thing. I plowed with a '91 Chev 2500LD which is basically a 1/2ton and never had an issue. Worked just fine. 
Dont over plow it (too big of a blade), maybe add a second battery, HD alternator, trans cooler or at least a trans temp gauge...let'r buck


----------



## jeremy85

Way to wake the dead, this thread is 2 years old.
I'm sure the OP has a truck by now...


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH

Let me guess Cromer you have an 1500 series Dodge.....

I fell like I am reading the obituaries with all these dead threads. Nothing wrong with bringing one or two back once in a while for some more further in depth discussion. But "Right on preach it brother...", thanks for your infinite wisdom on the Dodge truck !!!

Oh by the way I take back my idea on the 20's... They are the perfect pushing tire. Nice and shiny and xtra wide for Xtreme snow plowing conditions. 

Just remember in snow plowing it is all about preparation and having your vehicle in the best running condition possible. Sure you can run any truck, tire combination, blade or wiring configuration. But what seperates the men from the boys during an epic snow event??? ....... EXPERIENCE !!!


----------



## cj7plowing

the are great plow trucks, its all about how you plow, I have 2 1500 shortbeds with 33" BFG all terrain. tires, 2" spacer lift front and back with timbrens. I also put a trans temp guage and deep aluminum trans pan to keep the heat down. My friend wiped out his 5500 ram and his 2500 in the blizzard we had and he barrowed one of my shortbeds he likes it better than his 2500 quadcab longbed. 

the trans and ujoints are the weak link in them, but keep trans temp down and make sure the tires are stopped before you go reverse into forward. upgrade the ujoints in the offseason and it will push snow with the best of them. 

I dont like torsion bars but they have ways to get the truck up and keep it uo with the plow as stated earlier. 

Tires are very important I like the BFG all terrain in a big enough size to get some meat down to the black top. its all about traction. I have a set of 33x10.5 spikes on my f150 shortbed and they are the best tire I have ever seen, they just look goofy.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

I plow with a 95 1500 4x4 with a meyer lotpro 7.6 steel with multi wings a vbox spreader I have pics on facebook rjs snowplowing works like a horse and a bull


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

*some pics*

my vbox maybe small but she holds 2000lbs and in pics its loaded


----------



## markknapp61

*I only use 1500's... *

Go to my prof and you will see a 1500 does great for residential as well as comm... Got to have a DODGE...


----------



## moparkid

i just put a 7 1/2 fisher HD on my 2003 dodge ram 1500 slt with the 5.9 hemi
works good


----------



## Bilzer

*2000 Dodge Ram 1500*

I am looking for a used Plow set up for my 2000 Dodge Ram 1500. Can anyone suggest what to look for to do a few very small residential drivways? I am hoping to pick something up on craiglist used but would like to knwo what to look for.


----------



## eric02038

harleyrider67;702607 said:


> Been plowing with my 2004 Quad Cab since 2005. Light Comm. and Residential. Love It. Keeps up with most 2500 & 3500 diesels around here.
> 
> Run 600# of ballast in the back, plows like a tank... Works good for me. I say go for it, just don't be to rough on it and it will last for you.


Did the Boss dealer try to convince you to get a sport duty? I'm looking into the boss and the dealer has been trying to push me into the sport duty stating the Standard too heavy and not recommend. I have 08 ram 1500 w/ hemi


----------



## basher

eric02038;1333804 said:


> Did the Boss dealer try to convince you to get a sport duty? I'm looking into the boss and the dealer has been trying to push me into the sport duty stating the Standard too heavy and not recommend. I have 08 ram 1500 w/ hemi


HE's trying to "push you in to a sport duty because that is what The Boss is telling him to install on that truck, and he'd be foolish to disregard their restrictions. There is a standard duty mount available for the 08 1500 but it is not a approved fit. after 08 the 1500 only has a sport duty fit.


----------



## Snow Commandor

Yes it would be fine for residential and small parking lots. I used a 7.5 western for over 10 years on my old 85 W150 with no problems. Go with a 7.5 poly plow for the weight savings. You may even want to add Timbren's to help with the weight. Good luck.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW

my dealer always told me to stay away from sport trucks


----------



## Snow Commandor

If you get really int plowing comecial lots you might want to upgrade to a Dodge 2500 with an 8' plow. But for now a 7.5 will do just fine. Keep me informed.


----------



## randy659

What is the best plow for a 
2014 ram sport 1500 ?


----------



## cwren2472

randy659 said:


> What is the best plow for a
> 2014 ram sport 1500 ?


You should try creating a new thread for your question rather than reopening a thread from 2011


----------



## randy659

cwren2472 said:


> You should try creating a new thread for your question rather than reopening a thread from 2011


Ok I'm not sure how to do that


----------



## Mike_PS

randy659 said:


> Ok I'm not sure how to do that


go to the correct forum for your thread/post and choose the "Post New Thread" button...give your thread a title, then ask your question in the large, white box area and then click the "Create Thread" button


----------



## cwren2472

randy659 said:


> Ok I'm not sure how to do that


Click here: https://www.plowsite.com/forums/ram-trucks.8/
to take you to the top of the Ram Trucks forum (which is also up at the top of this page)

Then click "POST NEW THREAD"

Type whatever you want the title to be, such as "Plow for a 2014 Ram 1500 Sport"

Type your question in the next box

Then click "CREATE THREAD"


----------

